# Tropical Fish Hobbyist



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Link doesn't work.....


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

The August issue is a special issue with more than usual stories and material relating to aquarium plants. It has Rhondas column, Amanos feature, the Import Report, and a plant of the month.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

sewingalot said:


> Link doesn't work.....


Are you signed up to get the digital issues?

It still works for me.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

I was really impressed by the amount and quality of freshwater content - planted and otherwise - this month. I only began subscribing early this year, but this has been my favorite issue so far. Excellent work on the Import Report, as always, Robert H.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

August also has a very good article bout keeping live cultures, I too have the online issue but also worth buying a hard copy one.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Robert H said:


> The August issue is a special issue with more than usual stories and material relating to aquarium plants. It has Rhondas column, Amanos feature, the Import Report, and a plant of the month.


Exactly why I loved this issue. I've suscribed to TFH for almost 4 years, and this has to be my favorite issue so far.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Left C said:


> Are you signed up to get the digital issues?
> 
> It still works for me.


Haha, no. No wonder it didn't work. :icon_roll I am signed up now. Great issue.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

(Ya'll come over and say Hi on the Forum, too... :fish


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anybody have the physical address to TFH (magazine)?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know the address, but they're in Neptune NJ.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

if i remember correctly the editor lives in the area of Ithaca NY. according to one of our club members he has a nice farm and was building a fish room when last they talked.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

found it. took a good half hour of searching

Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine
One T.F.H. Plaza
Third & Union Avenues
Neptune City, NJ 07753


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Perhaps this is as good a place as any to announce that I have a new monthly column in TFH, (in addition to the occasional feature and import report) titled "Adventures in Aquascaping" that premiers in the January 2010 issue, that actually goes into print next month.

In this monthly column I will document the creation and development of a specific type of planted aquascape from the design to full maturity over a period of several months, much in the same type of format as a tank journal that people keep here.

Along with the column, I will have a blog on the TFH web site that will be updated at least weekly if not more often. The blog will be intergrated with the print column giving readers the opportunity to post comments, questions, and share their own related experiences, to the blog which in turn may be printed in the magazine. In addition, I will bring in experts whose area of expertise relates to various aspects of the project and have their insight published in the piece as well.

This will be me rolling up my sleeves and attempting something that is bound to have some issues. Every mistake I make, every problem I encounter will be public for all to see and learn from. It will be a new experience for me that I will be sharing in as close to real time as you can get. I might even shoot some videos for the blog.

So including my new column, TFH now has FOUR columns/features relating to plants! That is unheard of! We are taking over the magazine!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

TFH has been making some nice technical advances. Their "search" feature through the online digital archives now works MUCH better. :smile:

The live chatroom is also now in place on the forum, and we're working on getting scheduled interviews with the various authors.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Robert H said:


> Perhaps this is as good a place as any to announce that I have a new monthly column in TFH, (in addition to the occasional feature and import report) titled "Adventures in Aquascaping" that premiers in the January 2010 issue, that actually goes into print next month.
> 
> In this monthly column I will document the creation and development of a specific type of planted aquascape from the design to full maturity over a period of several months, much in the same type of format as a tank journal that people keep here.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I look forward to reading them.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally, more planted tanki coverage in TFH!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

More changes on the horizon as well. Its good to see the project going into full Swing Robert! I look forward to following it myself.

Gary


----------

